# The Bee's Knees



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Some shots from the garden.





































Hand held using my 70-300 in macro mode. Shot in RAW then processed using Adobe PS for cropping and slight enhancements to color temp, vibrancy, sharpness, and contrast. (Thanks Donald ray: )


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Incredible shots . .hope the little feller does not have pollen alergies!!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

That macro mode works very well for you - Good shots

Hand held macro is quite an art because of the extreme narrow depth of field, combined with magnification movementray:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Yep, all are excellently detailed shots showing bee's knees :grin: Lovely work there yustre ray:

I wonder if bees have tiddly little baths and showers in their hives, to remove the excess pollen.....


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

ha ha - I tried some macro shots with my new 70-300mm the other day - hand held even though I have just bought myself a lovely new, stable tripod - I won't embarass myself by posting them, in fact I think I ditched them once I saw them on the monitor. 
I sway about in the breeze these days so it means using the tripod for anything like that - all to do with nerve dysfunction from brain injury :sigh:


----------

